# Trivia 1/19



## luckytrim (Jan 19, 2019)

trivia 1/19
DID YOU KNOW...
It would take over an hour for a heavy object to sink to the  bottom of the
deepest part of the ocean.

1. In the 1930's, what was Germany's Parliament called  ?
2. What King was reigning in England when the colonists  decided they wanted 
to fight for independence?
  a. - George I
  b. - George II
  c. - George III
  d. - George IV
3. Who was POTUS when ...
The day that Elvis died ...
4. Which City has the nickname , "Crossroads of America"  ?
  a. - St. Louis, Mo.
  b. - Springfield, Ill.
  c. - Kansas City, Kansas
  d. - Indianapolis, Indiana
5.  What American scientist is famous for developing over 300  products made 
from peanuts?
6. On which long-running television show would you encounter  someone from 
the planet Gallifrey?
7. Give me a word that's a homophone of "threw"...( I found  two... )
8. GNMA, pronounced "GinnieMay", stands for what  ??

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The estate of Albert Einstein earned over $25 million in  2017
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Der Reichstag
2. - c
3. Jimmy Carter
4. - d
5.  George Washington Carver
6. 'Doctor Who'
7. Through and thru
8. Government National Mortgage Association.

CRAP !!
The estate of Mr. Einstein only earned $10 million in 2017  .
But some other dead celebrities did much  better...
Dr. Seuss - $16 Million.
Prince - $18 Million.
Tom Petty - $20 Million.
Bob Marley - $23 Million.
Elvis Presley - $35 Million.
Charles Schulz - $38 Million.
Arnold Palmer - $40 Million.
Michael Jackson - $75 Million.


----------

